# Did you arrive safely?



## lgoldfish

Hi, 
Can anyone out there help me out with the correct way to say "Did you arrive safely?" in Turkish?  My friend just moved back to Istanbul and I wanted to ask her at least this sentence in Turkish (you have to start somewhere, right?)  
So far I have a guess:
Emin vardin? 

Many thanks!


----------



## la tierra

lgoldfish said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Can anyone out there help me out with the correct way to say "Did you arrive safely?" in Turkish? My friend just moved back to Istanbul and I wanted to ask her at least this sentence in Turkish (you have to start somewhere, right?)
> So far I have a guess:
> Emin vardin?
> 
> Many thanks!


 
hi
it is better to ask "yolculuğun nasıl geçti?" that means "how was your travel?"


----------



## lgoldfish

Wow, thank you SO much.. this forum is wonderful!


----------



## la tierra

your welcome
I agree with you


----------



## Honour

selam la tierra, 
*you are* welcome dersek daha doğru olur  



			
				la tierra said:
			
		

> your welcome
> I agree with you


----------



## /.:TürK:.\

Exact meaning of that is '' Sağ salim vardın mı?'' , and its common in using.
It means ''Did you have arrived alive and safe''.
Or an old-fashioned one ''Salimen vardın mı?''

I hope it helps..


----------

